# Fuzz Hugger - Phantom Ring



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Something new on the market. 










FuzzHugger Effects has released the Phantom Ring, which is a hand-built, fully analog, multi-effect pedal. The Phantom Ring features three foot-switchable modes and two voice toggles. 

Mode One is an octave up with some ring mod resonance, while Dual Mode is an octave up fuzz. Mode Two features octave down fuzz and fuzzed-out ring modulation tones.

Specs:

•Independent dual footswitches
•Multi-mode operation
•Gem button LEDs
•True-bypass switching
•9v - tip adapter power
•Enclosure measures 4.7" X 3.7"
•Lifetime warranty
•MSRP: $149
For more information:
FuzzHugger Effects


----------

